# Western Brazil-pictures



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Hello
I'll show here some pics of western Brazil,the impressive nature to the vibrant urban areas and the important sights of brazilian capital*

*Brasília-Brazilian capital*


024_SAU_5292 por Saulo Cruz, no Flickr


Predio - Brasil 21 por Thiago Diogo, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/3618050932/


Palácio do Planalto por Americanas Viagens, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Campo Grande-Mato Grosso do Sul state capital*


Campo Grande-MS por Ari Lopes da Rosa, no Flickr


Campo Grande (MS) por Gerson Luiz Martins, no Flickr


Parque das nações por zanin, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pantanal region-rivers and forests*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andersongallo/5468386358/


Pantanal por Louise Pedroso, no Flickr


Pantanal 2009 por wildlifeshot, no Flickr


Pantanal, Mato Grosso do Sul por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Goiás Velho-Old mining town in Goiás state*


Goiás Velho por Jorge Belim, no Flickr


Igreja de Sta Bárbara 1 por Jorge Belim, no Flickr


Goiás Velho (5) por Jorge Belim, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Goiania-Goiás state capital*


parque flamboyant por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eduardonamba/5646425689/


Goiânia 2 por Rimene Amaral, no Flickr


Goiania por sonia furtado, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Iguatemi mall in Brasília*


Inauguração do Iguatemi Brasília por Iguatemi Brasília, no Flickr


Inauguração do Iguatemi Brasília por Iguatemi Brasília, no Flickr


Área externa por Iguatemi Brasília, no Flickr


Entretenimento - Cinemark por Iguatemi Brasília, no Flickr


iPlace: por Iguatemi Brasília, no Flickr


----------



## ellygino (May 18, 2011)

Brazil is beautiful!!!


----------



## ellygino (May 18, 2011)

ellygino said:


> Brazil is beautiful!!!


http://www.ginonliz.com


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah it is


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Cuiabá-Mato Grosso state capital*









By: Dhylan Keilor(wikipedia)



Centro de Cuiaba por billigwein, no Flickr
^^*2006*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cidadeverde/5465822872/


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Brasília suburbs*

Guará








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandrodf/5611878800/in/photostream/

Águas Claras


Águas Claras por ismmelo2, no Flickr


Sunset in Águas Claras - DF por Roberto/, no Flickr

Taguatinga


Taguatinga Centro por williambarros, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Chapada dos Guimarães-Mato Grosso state*


Chapada dos Guimarães, Mato Grosso por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


Parque Nacional da Chapada dos Guimarães por Louise Pedroso, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Sinop-Mato Grosso state*


Sinop - MT por Bruno C ., no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Rio Quente Resort-Goiás state*


Rio Quente Resort I, Rio Quente (Goiás) por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


Rio Quente Resort II, Rio Quente (Goiás) por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Brasília*


The Paranoá Lake - Brasília, Distrito Federal por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


National Congress - Brasília, Distrito Federal por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


Republic Musem - Brasília, Distrito Federal por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


Pontão do Lago Sul (18-9-2009) por Márcio Arnaldo Borges, no Flickr











Brasília por Dircinha -, no Flickr


Brasília - Asa Sul por nlimonge, no Flickr


----------



## James Holden (Jan 7, 2010)

Brazilian Western so beautiful 
Brazil is beautiful


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Yup


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Loved this thread. Keep posting please!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks ^^


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pirenópolis-Goiás state*


Pirenópolis - GO por armandelli, no Flickr


Pirenópolis por Gabriel Andrade, no Flickr


Pirenópolis por Alexandre Marino, no Flickr


Centro Histórico de Pirenópolis por fernando_esselin, no Flickr


Cerrado 12 (2) por fernando_esselin, no Flickr

^^ enjoy


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Bonito-Mato Grosso do Sul state*


Praia da Figueira - Bonito MS por benzinhuh, no Flickr


Gruta Azul - Bonito - MS por dug_br, no Flickr


Bonito, Mato Grosso do Sul por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Brasília*


PONTÃO LAGO SUL - BRASÍLIA - DF - BRAZIL por Rubens.Campos, no Flickr


PONTE JK- BRASÍLIA por Bitto Filho, no Flickr


Esplanada por Jessé Abreu, no Flickr


Asa Norte por Rodrigo Adel, no Flickr


Brasília Shopping com Setor Comercial Norte ao Fundo por Rodrigo Adel, no Flickr


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

Belas fotos!kay:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Thanks


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

So beautiful lake


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Campo Grande-Mato Grosso do Sul state capital*


Campo Grande (MS) por Gerson Luiz Martins, no Flickr


Indigenous Nations Park, Campo Grande city, Mato Grosso do Sul State, Brazil (17) por JorgeBRAZIL, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Goiânia since vaca branca park*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Chapada dos Veadeiros-Goiás state*


Chapada dos Veadeiros por Faulstich, no Flickr


Chapada dos Veadeiros por D.A.P - devaneios altamente photográficos, no Flickr


Chapada dos Veadeiros - Trip #2 - 4 por  Miguel Netto, no Flickr


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

WOW

Its so beutiful :O


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah it is hehe....Thanks for ur comment


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome photos....I like the name of the restaurant on post # 21, Casa Nova...kay:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

haha Yup nice name


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Brasilia never saw it so dense*









*Yeah Jatsons tower is in Brasilia hahaha*









*Some poor houses*



























*Some green Brasilia*




























By: don_quito


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful shots....kay:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Linguine


----------

